# Anyone run spacers on their Tiggys? Please post photos and specs!



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

*Wheel spacers on 2018 Tiguan*

I just added some spacers on my '18 Tiguan.

It's no big deal, but I wanted to share the result in here. 25mm rear and 15mm front:


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

How does it feel now? Tighter on corners? Thinking about adding spacers myself...Can you post a pic looking straight at the back of car?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

looks good! 

i have always wondered what was in VW mind when they put a 17" wheel on these from factory.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

DanTig18 said:


> How does it feel now? Tighter on corners? Thinking about adding spacers myself...Can you post a pic looking straight at the back of car?


It's mostly for look, I don't really feel anything different. But honestly, I don't drive my Tiguan hard, it's my family car/daily driver and it doesn't have enough power (yet) to be fun.

Sorry I don't have any other pics for now, I'm currently on winter tires and I removed the spacers. I should be back on all season tires and spacers in about a month, I'll take more pics then.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> looks good!
> 
> i have always wondered what was in VW mind when they put a 17" wheel on these from factory.


17" is not that bad for a base model wheel. But I admit that the new Tiguan is so huge that you need at least 19" or even 20" for wheels to look nice on it.

Montana's actually look good in the snow:


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Spacers won’t ever make a cornering difference. The one thing they do make apparent is how much you need to lower the car now that the edge of the tire becomes more exposed. Not knocking ya...just saying that when I’ve done anything with wheels in the past and didn’t have suspension already taken care of, you then realize...


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Savvv said:


> Spacers won’t ever make a cornering difference. The one thing they do make apparent is how much you need to lower the car now that the edge of the tire becomes more exposed. Not knocking ya...just saying that when I’ve done anything with wheels in the past and didn’t have suspension already taken care of, you then realize...


That's true with cars, but not necessarily with SUVs and trucks. It actually gives a more "offroad"/sporty look (personal opinion).

I like vdubs kopfschuss GLI's lowered Tiguan, but I have no intentions to drop mine. I'm done with the low life for now, I had my fair share 

I actually enjoy the height and peace of mind of driving without fear of damaging my car on our ****ty road with our ****ty weather here in Quebec.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Savvv said:


> Spacers won’t ever make a cornering difference.


Spacers will actually cause understeer.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Bawlti said:


> I actually enjoy the height and peace of mind of driving without fear of damaging my car on our ****ty road with our ****ty weather here in Quebec.


Ever since I've been driving an SUV for work I understand that. Potholes and bumps are no longer a concern, which I hate that I've become so laxidasical on that. Driving a lowered vehicle definitely makes you pay attention more to things. 



EPilot said:


> Spacers will actually cause understeer.


I mean, who's actually going to be taking one of these to the track? :laugh: Sure widening the rear track will induce some understeer or reduce oversteer but I can't see how someone would notice the difference on an SUV on the street.


----------



## DanTig18 (Feb 20, 2018)

The only vehicle i ever put wheel spacers on was my Jeep Wrangler 4 door and it massively cut down on body roll on corners.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2012)

*Brand?*

What brand spacers did you put on your tiggy? I had wheel spacers on my 02 Passat years ago and can't remember where I purchased them from.

Looks great btw


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Dawna said:


> What brand spacers did you put on your tiggy? I had wheel spacers on my 02 Passat years ago and can't remember where I purchased them from.
> 
> Looks great btw


Thanks

I bought from a local brand here in Quebec, Canada, Ledger Design. They make greats products. Not sure they ship to US though:
https://www.facebook.com/ledgerdesign/


----------



## MrMichaelMeijer (Jan 18, 2019)

*Spacers*

Hello all! 

I’m new here, nice to meet you! 

I’m considering to purchase spacers but not sure about the width.

Does anyone have spacers on its Tiguan (preferably new model and R-Line)? If yes, how many MM and share some pictures 😀

Thanks and greetings from Amsterdam, The Netherlands.

Mike


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Here is a photo of my R-Line with 20’s on the left and a stock R-Line on the left. I used 13mm on the front and 20mm on the rear. By my measurements this puts the edge of the sidewall 1mm shy of being perfectly flush with the fender flare. I used spacers from 42 Draft Designs.


----------



## Audib517 (Feb 3, 2015)

I’m looking into adding more of a slight wide look for my tiggy. I have a 2019 vw Tiguan Se 2.0 4motion. Any recommended spacers? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilley72 (Aug 30, 2016)

Sorry no pics but I got 15mm in front and 20mm in rears on my SEL-P R-Line. Wheels are 20x8.5. Not sure of factory offset. Those spacers put the wheels pretty flush with the fender arches. Tried 20mm up front and didn't like the look.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

https://forums.vwvortex.com/search.php?searchid=172366281


----------



## SpaTech (Jul 10, 2019)

*Lift Kit + Spacers*

Anyone on here fitted this or contemplated? I'm new to the Tiguan world, and usually lower my vehicles ... but I wouldn't mind raising the Tig ...

https://www.forgemotorsport.com/VW_AlltrackTiguan_Leveling_Lift_Kit--product--1585.html

Also, any recommendations on spacers for 2019 SEL R-Line with the 19's? From my measurements looks about 8mm front, 15mm rear ... open to input / thoughts!


----------



## JS9 (Feb 17, 2020)

*2020 Tiguan SE R-Line Black Wheel Spacers*

Looking for recommendation on wheel spacers widths for front and back to bring wheels flush on new 2020 Tiguan SE R-Line Black.
Any help is greatly appreciated.
JS


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2019)

I am thinking 15 and 17.5mm spacers. I have ECS spacers on my 2016 Allroad (12-15mm) and they have been great. No vibrations at all. 
ECS Tuning has them in stock


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

use a straight edge and a tape measure and measure it. If you cant get a metric tape, use google to convert it.


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

Here are the ones I installed on my wife's Tig. I used the USP Flush kit (10mm/15mm). Both the spacers and lugs are silver. The spacers match the same color of the rotor face. As far as the lugs go, I had some left over black 3M vinyl and I placed black vinyl over the lug faces so the centers of the lug caps would remain black. I think that the 10/15mm combo sets up the wheels pretty flush with the fenders. My Tig is lowered on OEM Golf R springs btw. 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/oH8kT7FeHrBAvN7Y8


----------



## JS9 (Feb 17, 2020)

*Great info and pics*

Thank you for responding the photos are great and spacer widths make the wheels flush and they look great. Thanks again for the recommendation and information.
JS


----------



## JS9 (Feb 17, 2020)

*spacer widths*

Good info- thank you very much.
JS


----------



## JS9 (Feb 17, 2020)

*spacer widths*

Thanks for info. I will use this for reference. Appreciate your help and recommendation.
JS


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Funny, I have a spare set of black spacers as well because I ended up getting silver for my Golf R setup....was going to give them a try on the Tig this summer but I haven't lowered it so not sure how it will look flush with the higher ride (OEM ride height). Love the look of the slightly lower ride height though....might have to try some used springs.....


----------



## Choon01 (Mar 9, 2020)

*Spacers*

Hello Everyone, 

I am a new Tiguan owner and eventually will want to upgrade to the bigger 235/65/17 tires but for now was thinking of just adding spacers until the tires wear down. 

Is anyone running spacers on stock 17" wheels? And if so, can you please post a photo (from the rear) if possible. I'm curious to see if spacers alone will help with the look until it's time to get new tires. 


Thanks!


----------



## joszer (May 1, 2016)

Here is my wife's SEL RLine with the 19" wheels and the USP Spacer kit for a GTI.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/2wpUoWYfgS7wqbCX7


----------



## Choon01 (Mar 9, 2020)

Thanks Joszer, 

It looks like that set includes 10mm spacers upfront and 15mm in the rear, is that correct? Did you need to use the extended bolts or will the stock bolts work?

What size tires are you running? and would you happen to have photos from the rear?

Sorry for all of the questions, just trying to get my ducks in a row. 

My only gripes with the Non-RLine Tiguans are the ugly front bumper and that the tires look way too small for the vehicle from the rear. This is going to be my wifes car but I need to make it look as nice as possible, lol. 


Thanks!


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

The R-Line 19's are 19x8.5 +38 with 255/45/19 tires. Not sure of the 17" specs, so space accordingly. I believe 10/15 is the most common kit for stock wheels and you'll need to get extended lug bolts, the most you can run safely on stock ones is 5mm with proper thread engagement.


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

*Spacers*

Here is the wife’s with 12.5mm in the front and 17.5mm rear. I had these on my GTI in the summer and test fit them on her car and thats where they stayed. I the got 15/20 for the GTI which is the standard “flush kit” for the oem wheels. Not 10/15

They look good in my opinion. If I were buying a new set for her I’d go with 15/20. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Here are a couple more. The rear shot obviously has a winter wheel on it with a 45 offset vs the OEM 40. The winter wheels are 7.5in wide vs OEM 7in.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

ECS tuning 20mm spacers all around. 

Cooper Discoverer AT3 4s 235/65/17


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

I found a black set at Deutsche auto. 
They come with extended wheel lugs that are black. I have the blacked out r line with the 19 inch rims. You still good with the 10/15 set? 


joszer said:


> Here are the ones I installed on my wife's Tig. I used the USP Flush kit (10mm/15mm). Both the spacers and lugs are silver. The spacers match the same color of the rotor face. As far as the lugs go, I had some left over black 3M vinyl and I placed black vinyl over the lug faces so the centers of the lug caps would remain black. I think that the 10/15mm combo sets up the wheels pretty flush with the fenders. My Tig is lowered on OEM Golf R springs btw.
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/oH8kT7FeHrBAvN7Y8


----------



## oakfield_ (Oct 11, 2018)

Miroki said:


> ECS tuning 20mm spacers all around.
> 
> Cooper Discoverer AT3 4s 235/65/17
> 
> ...



Really, really digging this look. Going just past the fenders makes it look aggressive, especially with the beefier tires. If you don't mind my asking, what did you use to mount your 4Motion badge on your front grill? I've debadged mine, but looking for a good place for the 4Motion badge and yours looks great.


----------



## Rico3682 (Jul 20, 2010)

Need to get some pics, but I just installed 20mm ECS Tuning spacers on all 4 corners. I have a 2020 Tiguan SE-R Black with the 20in OEM wheels. Sits pretty flush, front slight poke. 15/20 would be perfect, but I had these leftover from my previous Tig. Pics when it stops pouring.


----------



## ReD-07-GTI (Mar 29, 2015)

Rico3682 said:


> Need to get some pics, but I just installed 20mm ECS Tuning spacers on all 4 corners. I have a 2020 Tiguan SE-R Black with the 20in OEM wheels. Sits pretty flush, front slight poke. 15/20 would be perfect, but I had these leftover from my previous Tig. Pics when it stops pouring.


I’m thinking of doing the same to my ‘20, would love to see how yours turned out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rico3682 (Jul 20, 2010)

Some pics of the 20mm spacers front and rear, sorry for the crappy shots.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReD-07-GTI (Mar 29, 2015)

Rico3682 said:


> Some pics of the 20mm spacers front and rear, sorry for the crappy shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think I know what my next purchase is going to be... thanks for posting up the shots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

I recommend the deutsche autoparts spacers


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

the spacers come in silver or black and they come with extended bolts that are hollow so the wheel caps will still fit. I went with the 10 front and 15 rear on my r line with 19s. It looks sharp even at oem height. Probably could do 15mm front and 20mm rear if you want to get a little more aggressive.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Picked up some venum spacers on amazon, 10/15mm with extended wheel bolts. My wheel specs are 21x9” +35mm, so ET is now +25/+20 front and rear after the spacers and they’re sitting flush. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReD-07-GTI (Mar 29, 2015)

Rico3682 said:


> Some pics of the 20mm spacers front and rear, sorry for the crappy shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pulled the trigger... mounted them this evening, 15F/20R. (Excuse the dirt, weather hasn’t been cooperating)





























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

H&R Trak+ Spacers Installed!

15mm in the front with 45mm extended lug nuts.
20mm in the rear with 50mm extended lug nuts.









2019 Highline R Line


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

I got black spacers from burger motorsports, kit comes with extended bolts. 15mm front and 20mm rear


----------



## ReD-07-GTI (Mar 29, 2015)

stormTrooperIG said:


> I got black spacers from burger motorsports, kit comes with extended bolts. 15mm front and 20mm rear


Looks nice  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReD-07-GTI (Mar 29, 2015)

HappyTiggy said:


> H&R Trak+ Spacers Installed!
> 
> 15mm in the front with 45mm extended lug nuts.
> 20mm in the rear with 50mm extended lug nuts.
> ...


Did your Tig feel any different afterwards?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

ReD-07-GTI said:


> Did your Tig feel any different afterwards?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No not really, mainly just for cosmetics. 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## chbimmer (Dec 11, 2007)

Miroki said:


> ECS tuning 20mm spacers all around.
> 
> Cooper Discoverer AT3 4s 235/65/17
> 
> ...


I really like this. Do you have some more pictures of the side and did you see a drop in gas mileage?


----------



## ad78 (Jun 1, 2008)

20mm at the back nothing in front. Got these at amazon

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KQ6QFN...abc_WTY1CZTNRHFT1Q86GJY7?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## chbimmer (Dec 11, 2007)

Miroki said:


> ECS tuning 20mm spacers all around.
> 
> Cooper Discoverer AT3 4s 235/65/17
> 
> ...


I’d love to see more pictures of this. Any MPG reports or noise issues with the coopers?


----------



## geolsen19TIGUAN (Sep 23, 2021)

SpaTech said:


> *Lift Kit + Spacers*
> 
> Anyone on here fitted this or contemplated? I'm new to the Tiguan world, and usually lower my vehicles ... but I wouldn't mind raising the Tig ...
> 
> ...


Any update on this? I got the same car and I'm looking into spacers right now.


----------



## Whiteoak (Oct 21, 2021)

geolsen19TIGUAN said:


> Any update on this? I got the same car and I'm looking into spacers right now.


Highly recommend you check out B2bfab camber lift kit. They also have the spacer to reduce the axle noise.


----------



## vwdude17 (Jan 9, 2020)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Picked up some venum spacers on amazon, 10/15mm with extended wheel bolts. My wheel specs are 21x9” +35mm, so ET is now +25/+20 front and rear after the spacers and they’re sitting flush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The look of these wheels and ride height on this Tig looks 🔥 🔥 🔥 
Nice work!


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

APR spacers are 15 front,
20mm rear on stock wheels but going away next week or soon for the new APR wheels.


----------



## Rogue46 (3 mo ago)

Question for you guys? Is there any difference between the cheaper Amazon spacers compared to the more expensive ones offered by APR and others?


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Rogue46 said:


> Question for you guys? Is there any difference between the cheaper Amazon spacers compared to the more expensive ones offered by APR and others?


Material used to make it. Don't cheap out on good quality spacers. If you do, you'll pay the hefty price when your wheel cracks off 😬


----------



## Rogue46 (3 mo ago)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Material used to make it. Don't cheap out on good quality spacers. If you do, you'll pay the hefty price when your wheel cracks off 😬


Gotcha that's kind of what I thought


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

Rogue46 said:


> Question for you guys? Is there any difference between the cheaper Amazon spacers compared to the more expensive ones offered by APR and others?


.

VW wheel spacers needs to be Hub Centric meaning the wheels ride on and are centered by the protrusion of the hub or spacers. Most are going to be aluminum and very rare these days are anything cast. The concern is oxidation more than anything else. Have Amazon 25mm units on the rear of an 08 Volvo C30 and about to install a set of 10mm on an 00 S70. The C30's have been on for around 3 years and no issues. The 10mm brand from eBay was recommended by another S70 owner who has it on his car.
.








Amazon.com: Customadeonly 2 Pieces 1" 25mm Hub Centric Wheel Spacers Adapters Bolt Pattern 5x108 Center Bore 63.4mm Compatible for Jaguar Ford : Automotive


Buy Customadeonly 2 Pieces 1" 25mm Hub Centric Wheel Spacers Adapters Bolt Pattern 5x108 Center Bore 63.4mm Compatible for Jaguar Ford: Wheel Adapters & Spacers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com













10mm Wheel Spacers PAIR 5x108 65.1mm for Volvo 850 S70 C70 V70 + LONGER BOLTS | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 10mm Wheel Spacers PAIR 5x108 65.1mm for Volvo 850 S70 C70 V70 + LONGER BOLTS at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com






















.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Material used to make it. Don't cheap out on good quality spacers. If you do, you'll pay the hefty price when your wheel cracks off 😬


Pretty sure most spacers are made out of aluminum.
Maybe "some" are from better grade aluminum.

I "appreciate" that you are "helping" the APR brand, but please don't go WAY overboard ("wheel cracks off").

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Pretty sure most spacers are made out of aluminum.
> Maybe "some" are from better grade aluminum.
> 
> I "appreciate" that you are "helping" the APR brand, but please don't go WAY overboard ("wheel cracks off").
> ...


Well that's the thing Bob. I've seen it personally with lesser quality brands where they have quite literally "cracked" off. I suppose I should have said "if your wheels crack off" but I rather be up front and honest with my observations so that someone might shy away from a cheap spacer which might otherwise fail. The internet has multiple sources which support the claim that not all spacers are created equal. Metalergy is extremely important. Additionally, although I choose APR, that's a personal decision and I was not suggesting or promoting their brand in my response.


----------



## Rogue46 (3 mo ago)

I think I'm going to go with the APR 15/20mm package set. I like that they offer a bundled package, maybe im just lazy dont know... I'm sure some of the cheaper ones are just fine but for the extra couple dollars I can sleep better at night. I just picked up the Tiquan last weekend and I love it but the way the wheels are tucked in bugs me everytime I look at it. The rest of the car is perfect just gotta fix that one issue then fixing the weird throttle response....


----------

